# come ritornare ad un sistema senza kde[risolto]

## ferroilpinguino

ciao 

ho un sistema server lento con poco spazio....vorrei ritornare ad avere il minimo indispensabile...

ovvero vorrei togliere kde e tutti quei pacchetti che non mi servono per liberare spazio...come fare??

io ho fatto emerge --unmerge kde...

poi seguendo la guida ho fatto

emerge depclean...ma non cancella più niente.....

come fare???...grazie...

----------

## emix

Una grossa scrematura la potresti fare con questo comando:

```
# equery list kde-base/ | xargs emerge --unmerge
```

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *emix wrote:*   

> Una grossa scrematura la potresti fare con questo comando:
> 
> ```
> # equery list kde-base/ | xargs emerge --unmerge
> ```
> ...

 

ecco cosa mi dice:

pinguserver ~ # equery list kde-base/ | xargs emerge --unmerge

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2981, in ?

    if 1==unmerge(myaction, myfiles):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2139, in unmerge

    mymatch=localtree.dep_match(x)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4936, in dep_match

    mymatch=self.dbapi.match(mydep,use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4822, in match

    mydep=dep_expand(origdep,mydb=self,use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3759, in dep_expand

    if mydep[-1]=="*":

IndexError: string index out of range

pinguserver ~ #

----------

## =DvD=

Cerca unclepine...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-249828-highlight-unclepine.html

----------

## Luc484

Hai provato a leggere qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml ?

----------

## emix

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> ecco cosa mi dice:

 

Ok, si blocca sulla prima riga dell'output del primo comando...

Fai così:

```
# equery list kde-base/ | grep "kde" | xargs emerge --unmerge
```

----------

